# Pictures of my VX tail lights



## zog (Mar 22, 2005)

I know my camera is *the suck*. I had to enlarge them because of it and that's why the pictures suck.

Anyway I got these off ebay australia and the seller was nice enough to send along a monaro wiring harness, because I figured I might need one. I only had 2 issues with this. 

1. The harness plug doesn't *exactly* fit the opening. The pins line up fine, but the plastic doesn't. I forced it in and they work.

2. The bulb holders don't *exactly* fit the openings in the back of the tailight. I kind of played/forced/twisted until they complied. I am dreading when that first bulb dies, because it will be a pain to get them back out of there.

I could have rewired the harnesses, that would have made things a little easier, but I didn't feel like it, and everything works fine now. 

On to the pics:


----------



## zog (Mar 22, 2005)

Continued


----------



## whiteboyslo (Jun 25, 2005)

cool! i love sleeper mods like that. you know it's different, and everyone else who knows anything about the car knows it's different, but the general public would never have a clue!

Mike


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

Definately looks nice, not sure I would do it though just because I don't feel like forcing it in place


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

Nice!
There was a picture of a red GTO with no spoiler with those lights and it looked awesome but I cant find the pic.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Looks great. Actually fits the styling of the car better than the stock tail light assembly.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Looks great. Actually fits the styling of the car better than the stock tail light assembly.


 :agree 
It looks very nice.


----------



## zog (Mar 22, 2005)

Thanks for all the compliments guys. I really love these lights, I think they look better than the stockers. I also like that 99% of people wouldn't know they weren't stock, because they flow with the rear pretty well.


----------



## asteng88 (Aug 26, 2004)

Hmmm I'll stick with my stock lights I think..... :confused


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I like em'. They look great. Nice job.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Very nice..... :cheers


----------

